# 1958 schwinn catalog



## Tomato John

I am looking for info for my 58 schwinn (serial k895538). Found a list of catalogs on bikehistory.org with all but 1958. What’s up with that?  Did schwinn print a catalog that year?


----------



## GTs58

I don't believe one exists for 58. There is a member here that works for Dorel/Pacific Cycle and when I asked about this he said that they don't even have a copy of a catalog for that year.


----------



## Tomato John

GTs58 said:


> I don't believe one exists for 58. There is a member here that works for Dorel/Pacific Cycle and when I asked about this he said that they don't even have a copy of a catalog for that year.



Wonder why?  Can I assume that the 59 models are essentially the same as the 58’s?


----------



## GTs58

Tomato John said:


> Wonder why?  Can I assume that the 59 models are essentially the same as the 58’s?




1959 was a big transition year for most all of the Schwinns. You would be better off assuming the 57 models were the same. What model are we talking about?


----------



## Tomato John

GTs58 said:


> 1959 was a big transition year for most all of the Schwinns. You would be better off assuming the 57 models were the same. What model are we talking about?



Tornado


----------



## Tomato John

GTs58 said:


> 1959 was a big transition year for most all of the Schwinns. You would be better off assuming the 57 models were the same. What model are we talking about?


----------



## GTs58

Oh, I guess using a 57 catalog image isn't going to work in this case.  

How about this? Promo for the new 58 Tornado before Christmas 57





And this, but the chain ring, pedals, seat, reflector, grips and stem are not correct.


----------



## Tomato John

GTs58 said:


> Oh, I guess using a 57 catalog image isn't going to work in this case.
> 
> How about this?
> View attachment 1076314
> 
> 
> And this, but the chain ring, pedals, seat, reflector, grips and stem are not correct.
> View attachment 1076313



That’s a start. Thanks. Just wish I could find a pic or list with all the correct parts....


----------



## rennfaron

https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1958-schwinn-tornado-vintage-cruiser-1911405063

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-26-tornado-fs.20358/

These might be closer to original. The first one appears to have the correct pedals, not the second. 

Is yours a 26" or 24" because that would make a difference for some of the parts?

Front fender - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Schwinn-Bicycle-Front-fender-from-Tornado-Deluxe-model/323904637760 - you will need to let it sit in the mud for a few years to get it to match the "patina" on your bike though


----------



## Eric Amlie

When I took these catalog pics, now on Tom Findlay's website, I thought it was the '59 catalog.
Did I get it wrong?

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1959_11.html

Edit: Please ignore. Wrong year. Not through my first cup of coffee yet. Can't seem to delete my post.


----------



## Tomato John

rennfaron said:


> https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1958-schwinn-tornado-vintage-cruiser-1911405063
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-26-tornado-fs.20358/
> 
> These might be closer to original. The first one appears to have the correct pedals, not the second.
> 
> Is yours a 26" or 24" because that would make a difference for some of the parts?
> 
> Front fender - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Schwinn-Bicycle-Front-fender-from-Tornado-Deluxe-model/323904637760 - you will need to let it sit in the mud for a few years to get it to match the "patina" on your bike though



Thanks for the info. The bike is a 26”. I have the fenders and yes they look like they have spent some time in the mud. Good match though


----------



## GTs58

So your plan is to get the Tornado back to all original equipment?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

I know this doesn't really help, but interesting that Schwinn considered the Tornado a promotional model ( along with the Racer).


----------



## rennfaron

frankandpam said:


> I know this doesn't really help, but interesting that Schwinn considered the Tornado a promotional model ( along with the Racer).



For the racer, it was around since '56 (some are stamped '55 because of the way production ramped up). It seems like they just wanted to "promote" it a while because it was listed as "promotional model" in '56 and '57 too.


----------



## Rivnut

The Tornado would have been at the bottom of the price spectrum.  Chrome handle bars, stem, chain ring and crank.  Enameled twin bar frame and fenders with enameled rims; the front fender has only one brace. Basic seat and grips, and blackwell tires. Coaster brake.  One thing that separates it from the other models is that it only came in only one color - red with ivory trim and simple pinstripes.  The biggest difference was the bolt on kickstand; all other models had the built in kickstand. 




This is a picture of a 59.  The bike with the feather chain guard is correct for yours.  This should be a simple restoration to bring it back to original.  The bike in post #7  looks correct except for the late 60's "mag wheel" chainring.


----------



## Tomato John

GTs58 said:


> So your plan is to get the Tornado back to all original equipment?



More or less. It’s pretty rough now and was taken through the ringer by my late brother. Just want to ride it


----------



## Tomato John

Tomato John said:


> More or less. It’s pretty rough now and was taken through the ringer by my late brother. Just want to ride it



Without spending too much energy on it


----------



## Tomato John

I posted these pics on a separate thread to try and find out if they were actually schwinn rims.  I thought that schwinn rims were stamped but I can’t find any markings on them. Found them on another bike that I had and realized that they are very similar to the ad posted above. Did schwinn make s-7’s without the stamping? Or is the  stamp in a different location?


----------



## mrg

Definitely CWC/AMF rims with that ridge, kinda their answer to Schwinn's S2.


----------



## ThorH

I just found this ‘58 Tornado.


----------



## Tomato John

ThorH said:


> I just found this ‘58 Tornado.View attachment 1095415



Nice find. What’s your plan with it?


----------



## rustystone2112

GTs58 said:


> Oh, I guess using a 57 catalog image isn't going to work in this case.
> 
> How about this? Promo for the new 58 Tornado before Christmas 57
> View attachment 1076314
> 
> 
> And this, but the chain ring, pedals, seat, reflector, grips and stem are not correct.
> View attachment 1076313



The 1957 Christmas ad is the same bike you have, your's is missing the correct "S" seat , chain ring , pedals, rear reflector and gooseneck . Everything else is correct , Yes the grips are correct for the Tornado's  and the crank may have been changed along with the chain ring


----------



## ThorH

Tomato John said:


> Nice find. What’s your plan with it?



I think I'm going to just clean it up, repack everything, find some tires for it and ride it!  I did find a set of truss bars I'm going to add to it.


----------

